# Hyenas in Georgia?!?!?!?!?



## deerhunter79 (Aug 25, 2013)

I saw on the Internet where some idiots released african hyenas into Georgia and Alabama to decrease panther populations... Iv heard of people seeing them but have y'all heard or had any sightings of them?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 25, 2013)

doenightmare said:


>



That's what I thought too ^^^


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 25, 2013)

*hyennas*

Pain'ters are still here but the elephant population has be decimated.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2013)

deerhunter79 said:


> I saw on the Internet where some idiots released african hyenas into Georgia and Alabama to decrease panther populations... Iv heard of people seeing them but have y'all heard or had any sightings of them?



Link please. I'm thinking the barking moonbat migration is starting early this year.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2013)

I hear that the Bigfeets love the taste of Hyenas!!!.........I'm sure they will keep the population in check

I've heard that they have some specialized calls to lure them in for the kill!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 25, 2013)

I believe you, I saw what looked like a hyena last week when I was out squatchin'.


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 26, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear that the Bigfeets love the taste of Hyenas!!!.........I'm sure they will keep the population in check
> 
> I've heard that they have some specialized calls to lure them in for the kill!!



LOL... Bigfeets. I wonder if u can shoot a Sasquatch In Georgia


----------



## specialk (Aug 26, 2013)

I can assure you that it is NOT true....hyena sightings are down....panther sightings are WAY up........


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 26, 2013)

specialk said:


> I can assure you that it is NOT true....hyena sightings are down....panther sightings are WAY up........



Yea, but who knows it might just be 5 or 6... But good reason!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 26, 2013)

What they sound like when they holler? I mighta heard one.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

There's always been hyenas in Georgia. All over the US actually.

They generally have a head splitting cackle and wear way too much makeup and perfume.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, I`ve sho-nuff heard it all now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2013)

Could someone please pass the jelly


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> What they sound like when they holler? I mighta heard one.



Well if the panther sounds like a woman the hieener would have to sound like a man.....Hey, get off my land!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2013)

Excuse me, do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 26, 2013)

Any call that will make them laugh, is sure to bring them in!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 26, 2013)

*I got this on my camera a couple weeks ago in Cherokee County*

Don't think it is a yote


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 26, 2013)

I ain't seen none outside of 285.


----------



## pnome (Aug 26, 2013)

I hear they make great pets....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Oldstick (Aug 26, 2013)

pnome said:


> I hear they make great pets....



Not if it needs a chain that size....


----------



## savreds (Aug 26, 2013)

It was on the internet so it HAD to be true!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>



I've seen that one in it's entirety several times


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 26, 2013)

There's your answer,if the hyenas,after they take care of the panther problem,get out of hand,import some lions to control the hyenas. I wonder what controls dillers and kudzu bugs?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 26, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> There's your answer,if the hyenas,after they take care of the panther problem,get out of hand,import some lions to control the hyenas. *I wonder what controls dillers and kudzu bugs?*



Super cold weather!


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I got a black one on my trail cam...


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 26, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Don't think it is a yote



That made me laugh! U r good lol  AFICAN PARTY!!


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 26, 2013)

pnome said:


> I hear they make great pets....


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok,
I will add some fuel to the fire. Will try to keep this short.

About 5 years ago, my brother moved near the Ga/Ala line ..Bowden.

He had a couple of local guys do some work for him, build out buildings etc....one day two of those clowns asked him if he had seen any hyenas since he had moved there. He told them no, he also thought they were surely messing with him.

The conversation went in the direction of the State of Ala DNR had released some years ago to control the hog population and reduce the number of deer. He laughed to himself and really did not think much of the story.

A couple of months later, he went to a couple of feed stores for different animals he was raising. 

One day at one of the stores there was a conversation going on about guess what? Yep Hyenas. Now this store was 15-20 miles from where he lived, no way anyone there could be connected to those two clowns who originally told him.
One guy offered to take him to a bridge under pass, where one allegedly lived, and show him carcasses.

About a month later he went to a different feed store, looking for a specialty feed for birds.......yes you guessed it. One guy supposedly had a picture on a camera phone....but could never provide it.

My brother can and will spin a yarn, but I do not think he was in on this one.

I did some limited research and some people told me they had seen a couple, a couple even told me the same DNR story.

I did find some footage from a trial cam out of Mississippi, that was blurry (you know like the panther footage). Could not tell if it was a hog or a hyena. But worth a good look and a laugh.

When I saw this link today for this post, I had a good laugh, my brother, the ol boy does not use the internet (he aint no yuppie) so I know he is not behind this thread.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've seen that one in it's entirety several times



Me too!


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 27, 2013)

pnome said:


> I hear they make great pets....



Looks like an African version of a pit bull!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2013)

It was Alabama where the hyenas were released by the DNR, not GA. They're funny like that in Alabama.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 27, 2013)

pnome said:


> I hear they make great pets....



But will they eat Purina Hyena Chow?


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 27, 2013)

maybe they saw one of these....


----------



## Larry Tillman (Aug 28, 2013)

If they put it on the internet is ot to be true. May it is a French model


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It was Alabama where the hyenas were released by the DNR, not GA. They're funny like that in Alabama.


Maybe it was Nawth Cahlina. You're the one that is touched.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe it was Nawth Cahlina. You're the one that is touched.



Bonjour. 

My Shepard mix looks like a hyena when she's shedding her winter coat.


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 31, 2013)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> maybe they saw one of these....



And what is that?


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 1, 2013)

deerhunter79 said:


> And what is that?



...you tell me and we'll both know...


----------



## xjd33x (Sep 3, 2013)

Chupacabra


----------

